# plants eating nitrates



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

i was wondering how much nitrates do plants eat?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It depends on the plant specie,size and tank setup (lighting,CO2,fertilization etc.)

One general rule is that the fast growing plants consume more fast the nitrates-ammonia.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Husky_Jim said:


> It depends on the plant specie,size and tank setup (lighting,CO2,fertilization etc.)
> 
> One general rule is that the fast growing plants consume more fast the nitrates-ammonia.


oh alright i only have 2 plants and i know they don't grow fast.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

They will eat everything that is avalible to them as quickly as they can. Since you only got two it might not be that quick but in my planted tanks I have to ADD nitrates twice a week to keep up with my plants consumption.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> They will eat everything that is avalible to them as quickly as they can. Since you only got two it might not be that quick but in my planted tanks I have to ADD nitrates twice a week to keep up with my plants consumption.


wow thats crazy, im was just wondering because when i test my water my nitrates go up and down.


----------

